# Bootsverleih Maasplassen



## Siff-Cop (5. August 2006)

Hallo 

hat jemand noch eine neue Adresse für einen Bootsverleiher an den Plassen rund um Roermond oder sonst zwischen Maastricht und Roermond?
Ein Kumpel möchte sich nächste Woche ein Boot leihen, und 1 -2 Tage angeln.

Die Adressen vom Seidler habe ich, aber verleiht  der überhaupt wieder Boote, zum angeln.
Weiterhin habe ich eine Adresse von WSS Frissen, hat da schon jemand geliehen?
Verleiht der Leo in Würseln auch noch und wo hat der nochmal gleich sein Boot liegen?? 

Für Campingübernachtung währe ein Tip auch super.

Wie hieß nochmal der Campingplatz wo wir beim Bootstreffen gezeltet haben?? ouderhuske oder wie war das noch?

danke für jede Antwort.#6 

und viel Erfolg beim angeln, ich selber bin leider in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so oft zum angeln gekommen und leider auch nicht zum schreiben im Forum.:c 
Aber wie man hört läuft ja nicht sehr viel im Moment, aber wer wie ich nicht angelt kann auch nichts fangen, hehehhehe:q 

bis densen


----------



## Lachsy (5. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasplassen*

Hi Siff-cop

Marina Oolderhuuske
http://www.oolderhuuske.nl/


----------



## Maashunter (6. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasplassen*

Hallo ,ja Leo,s Angelladen verleiht noch ein Boot mit einem 5 PS Motor ,man kann auch noch ein Echolot dazu mieten,ich glaube der Preis fürs Boot beträgt 25-. Euro am Tag und das Boot liegt in Wessem auf der Koeweide.Gruß Josef


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasplassen*

Danke, Lachsy und Maashunter

wenn noch jemand was weiß, immer her damit

danke#h


----------

